# Gregory Stewart SAN ANTONIO PD



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Off-Duty Officer Shot During Crime Spree Dies

*SAN ANTONIO -- *An off-duty police officer who was shot during a Northwest side crime spree has died, authorities said.

Beeville police officer Gregory Stewart, 32, was shot a week ago during an armed robbery as he and a friend left a local nightclub.

Stewart was off-duty at the time and was in town training with the Texas Army National Guard.

Stewart and a friend left Graham Central Station on Fredericksburg Road when a white SUV, possibly a Ford Explorer, pulled up with three men inside. One man was armed and demanded Stewart's wallet. When Stewart refused, he was shot.

"Now that it's a capital murder ... we hope that somebody comes forward and identifies these people, if they know who did it," said officer Joe Rios, of the San Antonio Police Department.

Sixteen minutes before Stewart was shot and robbed, Juan Cerda, 45, was killed.

Cerda dropped off friends at a home in the 700 block of Cincinnati Avenue when the suspects fired into his vehicle, killing him instantly.

Police said it appears the suspects did not know their victims.

"It never ceases to amaze us what suspects are capable of when somebody has a gun in their hand ... they feel a little more powerful," said Rios.

Less than 10 minutes before Cerda was murdered, a 15-year-old girl was robbed at gunpoint at West Woodlawn and Elmendorf streets. The suspects threatened to shoot her, she said.

"The longer they're out there, then the more of the chance they're gonna either hurt somebody or maybe even kill somebody again," said Rios.

Police are searching for the white, older model SUV.

Police said the three suspects are in their 20s, one white and two black, with slim builds.

Anyone with information is asked to call CrimeStoppers at 224-STOP. You will remain anonymous.

_Copyright 2006 by KSAT.com All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. _​


----------

